# Vampire series books - opinions



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I am not particularly drawn to this genre but I did read Twilight (IMO, over-the-top emotional) and Dead after Dark (IMO, over-the-top fascination on the lead characters' physical relationship). Essentially, I got distracted by the romantic (emotional and physical) emphasis of these books and while these may have done well in the marketplace, I am not inclined to pick up Book # 2 of each.

Question: What series of books about vampires/paranormal do you recommend and why? I saw Interview with a Vampire but haven't read any of Anne Rice's books (any thoughts on this?)

Just curious. I know this will boil down to preferences, but I want to hear y'all's thoughts.

[Ha ha ha - too funny. I actually wrote Ayn Rand instead of Anne Rice - I've played the initials game one too many... (this is really embarassing... my apologies to Ayn Rand). ]


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Anne Rice, I believe. (I know it's not Ayn Rand.  )

My favorite vampire book: Carpe Jugulum. But vampires are not really my thing, so I'll let the experts lead you to something that's probably more along the lines you're looking for.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

[blasphemy] Thanks NogDog


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Whenever this subject comes up, I tout Fred Saberhagen's Dracula series.  Great series, done before vampires were cool!  If you choose to try them start with An Old Friend of the Family or The Holmes-Dracula File.  Available on Kindle, ignore the awful covers on the ebook version.


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

I've never come across a vampire series that I really enjoyed. I did like Twilight, but that was more a function of wanting to remain up to date with the public's reading habits.

I don't recommend Anne Rice. I tried Interview with a Vampire, and I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

P.N. Elrod's _The Vampire Files_. 
Separate from them is _Quincy Morris, Vampire_, a follow up to Dracula.
I like Saberhagen's the Dracula Tapes, but unlike Claw, I don't like the rest of the series.
Tanya Huff's Blood Ties series is also good (although I liked the TV show better than the books), but goes on too long.

note: this post will be edited later to add links as possible and maybe more books.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Not vamps but faery - I loved Melissa Marr's Wicked Lovely series (apart from book 4 which was frankly awful). Characterisation is superb.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

If you don't care for romantic content, then you're best served with older works like Anne Rice's vampire series, Tanya Huff's _Blood Ties_ series, P.N. Elrod's _Vampire Files_ series, Chelsea Quinn Yarbro's _Saint Germain_ series or Suzy McGee Charnas' _Vampire Tapestry_. Lee Killough's _Blood Hunt_ series is another possibility, though they've been out of print for ages. All of these are from the 1970s and 1980s. Of the newer series, Chris Marie Green's _Vampire Babylon_ series comes to mind. Perhaps also Suzanne McLoed's _Spellcrackers_ series [the protagonist is a fey in a world of vampires] and Jaye Wells _Sabina Kane_ series. The latter has some romance, but less than Charlaine Harris and definitely less than _Twilight_.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

They might be a little old now, but I really enjoyed Tanya Huffs books. Blood Price is the first and they are fun paranormal books. Private investigator teams up with a vampire. They made a TV series about them in the early 2000's. I'm not really a fan of the YA vamp series that are popular right now. I like my vampires to be Adults.


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't be afraid to try Rice! Sounds like exactly what you're looking for. I think that the older vampire books are more like you described and the new series are pretty much filled with romance (sure there's exceptions).


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the early Anne Rice books.  "Interview with the Vampire" and "The Vampire Lestat" are terrific.  Things get more complex with "The Queen of the Damned," the third installment.  It drags.  But I thought "The Tale of the Body Thief," the 4th installment, was very good.  After that you have to be a really big fan to keep reading!  I think "Interview with the Vampire" reaches the level of literature, frankly.  It's a remarkable psycho-drama.

Recently Guillermo Del Toro and Chuck Hogan wrote a vampire trilogy that has an amazing start, good middle and a very disappointing ending.  But it's still worth checking out.  I also enjoyed Charlie Huston's pulp/noir "Already Dead" book (it's the first of 4.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not a series, but this was NOT your run-of-the-mill vampire book:


I enjoyed it.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's not a series, but this was NOT your run-of-the-mill vampire book:
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it.
> ...


Thanks, based on the recommendation and the blurb, I just grabbed Fevre Dream.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh yes, "Fevre Dream" was very good.  Flawed in some odd ways, but fascinating.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought the first half or so of the book was the strongest, but I did like it.

Betsy


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

hmmmmm... I am happy to hear all these suggestions for better written vamp/dracula/paranormal stories!  

I will be trying out Carpe Jugulum, The Holmes-Dracula File, and Fevre Dream for starters. 

I am curious to sample Tanya Huff and PN Elrod as well...  I think what will end up happening is I try one of each, then figure out which series (if a series) I will continue.

And so the TBR list grows...


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's not a series, but this was NOT your run-of-the-mill vampire book:
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it.
> ...


Absolutely my favorite vampire book. It had its faults but is truly fascinating. I recommend it to anyone who likes non-sparkly vampires. These vampires SO do not sparkle.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I always recommend this underrated series:





It is guns, death, snark, and betrayal.

It often gets confused with paranormal romance, but it really, really isn't. It's just snarky and awesome.


----------



## aleafalls (Apr 25, 2011)

If you're still in the mood for something YA, I really recommend The Survivors series. The focus is not solely vampires, as the basis is on the Salem Witch Trials, but there are numerous supernaturals including types of vampires. The cool part, to me, is that you actually get to find out about the history and mythology behind the different types of supernaturals so it really adds a higher level of realness.

Plus, the sequel just came out so there's no waiting for Book 2 - The Survivors: Point of Origin


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

To the OP, I share your frustrations... Vampires were MY monsters. They lived above the canopy on my bed and I slept under the covers for fourteen years because they scared me so bad. Kissing vampires!?! That's just wrong! They'll eat your face!

My absolute favorite vampire book of all time (and the one that changed my feelings about urban fantasy - I was a straight up fantasy reader prior) was Sunshine by Robin McKinley. It isn't an ebook yet, but it is well worth the couple bucks it costs to buy the paperback. I can't tell you how many times I've re-read it.

If you want a hardboiled detective, Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series introduces vampires (the first book is Storm Front), as well as a whole world of magical creatures, and the series is like popcorn.

This is just a short story, but I Am Legend was super creepy and awesome in a post-apocalyptic way if you're into those sorts of things.

One of the things I've learned is to avoid any books that say "Paranormal Fiction" in the description. That is usually code for "vampire kisser". Look for books that say "Urban Fantasy" and you should be in the clear.

Thank you to everyone on this thread for your suggestions! There are a bunch of new books I've never heard off! Off to devour some words!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For me, all of the stories about vampires have been told, which is why I am amazed that people still keep writing about them.  I loved 'Salems Lot and that was about as far as the vampire thing went with me.  Vampires should be scary, not sexy or romantic.  They should sleep in dirt, smell like death, die horrible when staked or in sunlight, and never, ever, ever, sparkle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought the first half or so of the book was the strongest, but I did like it.
> 
> Betsy


I finished Fevre Dream, and I agree with Betsy's assessment precisely. Wrote it up in my eight eighty books thread.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I finished Fevre Dream, and I agree with Betsy's assessment precisely. Wrote it up in my eight books thread.


"eight" books?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> "eight" books?


Proof that I should never post after 11 PM.


----------



## RikNieu (Jun 2, 2012)

Best vampire book I've read, by far, was Let The Right One In by John Ajvide Lindqvist.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

I really liked the Black Dagger Brotherhood books.
There are some steamy sex scenes, so stay away if you're not into that.
But the story is really great. They are romance, but that's not ALL they are. 
There is a great story line about a war between the vampires and these un-dead creatures called lessers.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ooh, i forgot Chelsa Quinn Yarbo's _Hotel Transylvania_. I don't love all the books in the series, but do like that one.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I loved Anne Rice's books, at least as far as Queen of the Damned - I haven't read any further, and for what it's worth the books were far better than the movies.

And as someone said Butcher's Dresden books are awesome, though they aren't really vampire books per se.

Fevre Dreams I read a long time ago, and mostly I remember being not scared but rather strangely creeped out by it.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Very exciting suggestions.  I am still about 30% into The Book Thief (somehow, I am reading slower on this one - but I am enjoying the imagery).  

I have Fevre Dream on stand by next.  I tried the first few pages Carpe Jugulum, but I couldn't jump right in - which is why I went for the The Book Thief first.  I will also go back to it later.

I can only admire Claw for how fast he reads (80 is definitely in sight!)

Thanks again everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Totally not into Vampire in general.

That said, I enjoyed the classic Dracula.

And then this  had good buzz 'round these parts so I tried it and quite enjoyed it. Very Well written and an original take, I thought. There are two others as well: 61 A.D. (Bachiyr, Book 2) and AFTER, Taras and Theron: Beyond Jerusalem. That's a short that sort of fits between the two 'dated' ones.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

People who don't generally like vampire novels often like _Fevre Dream_. I agree that parts may be more creepy than scary, but I have to say that Martin is very good at making you care about his characters, even ones that are a bit creepy. The fight near the end is about as creepy as it gets. 

Usually, I dislike vampire novels where the vampire isn't a bad guy but Martin pulled it off by making it not come easy and something the vampire had to really fight for.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I always recommend this underrated series:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH for the recommendation of Bloodlines! I just started reading it last night and it. is. a. hoot. So much fun! I haven't read an urban fantasy series this good in AGES. It's my new favorite! I'm off to buy every book!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

A work friend of mine suggested the Morganville Vampire series. She thought we would like it, which we may, but niether of us have tried it yet. I have read the descriptions.. and there are like 10+ books and going from what I remember.

May can check them out and see what you think -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Morganville_Vampires

They are YA, so if you are looking for something more.. adult.. then those Morganville Vampire books may not be what you are looking for


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

It took me 2 weeks to finish The Book Thief which I read exclusively on my train rides.  Just wrapped it up.  It was a good story and the imagery was very vivid.  The writing style grew on me, though I found it odd at the start.  Anyway, now I can read a vampire book - I am about to start Fevre Dream.

Thanks for the suggestions again.  Rest assured, I have them on file.


----------



## WynneChanning (Jun 2, 2012)

Ditto: Anne Rice and Lindqvist's Let The Right One In. Salem's Lot. Thomas Winship's Vaempires has good doses of gore and violence.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I second Sunshine
Also the Vampire Earth series was pretty good (Vampires as alien invaders) 
Dresden was great
The Historian is on my TBR shelf and sounds good


----------



## debbiemcclure (Jun 28, 2012)

If you are looking for an adult, fast paced vampire book (not over the top in the sex scenes, but definitely adult), you must try J.R. Ward's Black Dagger Brotherhood series. Her protagoists and supporting characters are all extremely realistic, the dialogue is smart and appropriate to the situations, while the love interests that drive the series are well thought out and pull the reader into their world.

Christine Feehan also writes an excellent vampire series, as does Canadian author, Lynsay Sands, who writes a witty, smart chronicle of the vampire family, the Argeneaus.  There are several other in this genre as well, including the one I'm currently writing for publication in the Fall of this year. Is the vampire genre of books overdone, maybe, but good ones are keepers. Whatever you read, I hope you enjoy them on their own merits.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

I love vampire stories. Most of the ones I'd recommend have already been mentioned. Recently, I read the following three and found merit in them. It combines angel mythology with vampire culture. The angel aspect came as a surprise while reding them, adding an intriguing twist that I have enjoyed more than I would've expected. Angels are one of the many supernatural creatures blended into the series. I'm not talking it up as well as I should. I'm feeling shy and awkward for some reason. ~_~ooo. Check out the synopsis and samples.

  ​


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I just finished Fevre Dream and yes, thanks Betsy and Claw, I enjoyed this book. I agree with both y'alls comment on the first half vs. the second half.  The writing was excellent and this version of vampire ancestry and history was fascinating, and quite believable.  The focus on the vampire storyline was refreshing, as opposed to a combined genre which I usually find distracting. Thanks for the recommendation. I see an older thread on vampire books just refreshed and definitely also a good source of neat finds!


----------



## Matthew Lee Adams (Feb 19, 2012)

DYB said:


> I love the early Anne Rice books. "Interview with the Vampire" and "The Vampire Lestat" are terrific. Things get more complex with "The Queen of the Damned," the third installment. It drags. But I thought "The Tale of the Body Thief," the 4th installment, was very good. After that you have to be a really big fan to keep reading! I think "Interview with the Vampire" reaches the level of literature, frankly. It's a remarkable psycho-drama.


I concur on all points.

Although it's really interesting that I've known many people who felt "The Queen of the Damned" was their favorite, well above the two previous books.

That's the wonderful thing about tastes; we can all find our own favorites and writers can vary styles a bit


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> People who don't generally like vampire novels often like _Fevre Dream_. I agree that parts may be more creepy than scary, but I have to say that Martin is very good at making you care about his characters, even ones that are a bit creepy. The fight near the end is about as creepy as it gets.
> 
> Usually, I dislike vampire novels where the vampire isn't a bad guy but Martin pulled it off by making it not come easy and something the vampire had to really fight for.


Yup. Martin is great at almost anything he turns his hand to.


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

I haven't read any vampires stories, (Well, Marvel Dracula) and figured I never would, but I think I am going to give some a go. I have a friend who thinks 
I need to write some stories in this genre.  It just seems to me that with so many out there it would be hard to come up with anything new.
That being said, the Vampire market is pretty big and it wouldn't hurt to give it a shot. Anytime I write in a new genre, I just focus 
on a short story or novel at first. If it turns out pretty good then I can always expand it with the next book.


----------

